# New Diawa slx20s and30s sha



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

Does anyone own one and if so whats the difference between the old and the new? These are new for 2006 and are replacing the old ones in the future, The old ones come highly recommended for surf casting and am either going to get the 20 or 30 any suggestions, will be putting it on a 1509 rainshadow 8n bait rod. Thanks Teddy


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i liked my sl30sh when i first got it...got the mag kit fot the second...much better in the wind imo...seems bullit proof to me and will handle big fish...the SHA is supposed to have better drag system...


----------



## redrick (Jul 6, 2004)

i have the sl 30 and the shv 30.i like the way the sl 30 cast better than the shv to me. the new sha has better corrosion resistant bearings and a different handle.


----------



## RiverOtter (Jun 30, 2005)

SL20SH doesn't completely disengage the gear train when casting, and the spool is composite. SL-X20SHV and SL-X20SHA both disengage the spool completely during the cast and have aluminum spools. The SHV and SHA are functionally the same, with the new SHA having corrosion resistant bearings and a more comfortable handle. Given that all three are about the same price, I'd get the SHA for the extra few bucks, simply because the handle is more comfortable. I don't have a Slosh, but I do have SHV's and an SHA, and they both cast the same.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

Just ordered the slx30sha it is the new 2006 version of another of there reels, its cheaper comes with a bigger 2 position handle, upgraded bearings and the spool totally disengages. I hear the handle is still plastic but larger, other than that I think it is the same as the older models at least I hope so.


----------



## clownfish (Jan 6, 2004)

The slosh does not disengage on the outcast?
Which reel is the better caster the shv or the slosh?


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

To tell you the truth I am not sure... The reel I just purchased does disengage completely its the 2006 version of the more expensive reel yet it is cheaper than that model... they have a 110.00 model,134.00model and new model 119.00. I think the lower priced models did not disengage completely then they came out with the more expensive model that did and carried it over to the 2006 version. Hope this helps


----------



## RiverOtter (Jun 30, 2005)

clownfish said:


> The slosh does not disengage on the outcast?
> Which reel is the better caster the shv or the slosh?


Correct, the slosh does not completely disengage on the outcast...it's not like the handle spins or anything, but the pinion gear is not disconnected from the spool.

Theoretically the SHV and SHA are the same, and are both better than the slosh...realistically it would take an exceptional caster to realize any true difference in the casting distance.


----------



## RiverOtter (Jun 30, 2005)

Teddy said:


> To tell you the truth I am not sure... The reel I just purchased does disengage completely its the 2006 version of the more expensive reel yet it is cheaper than that model... they have a 110.00 model,134.00model and new model 119.00. I think the lower priced models did not disengage completely then they came out with the more expensive model that did and carried it over to the 2006 version. Hope this helps


Check the Baitshack for prices, they can beat any of those prices you listed. The SHA has a rubberized handle, whereas the SHV and slosh are just plastic (not that there is a durability issue, there isn't). The SHA is less than $10 more than the SHV, and although the differences are only the "improved" corrosion resistant bearings and the handle, I would gladly pay the extra for the handle alone. I don't see what the big deal is about anti-corrosion bearings. If you maintain your reel at all and keep oil in the bearings, you won't face corrosion issues with them. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## clownfish (Jan 6, 2004)

ThankYou,Clownfish.


----------



## clownfish (Jan 6, 2004)

*Why Is This??*

Why is the new Daiwa SHA cheaper$ Than the Daiwa SHV??????


----------



## Lafayette_River (Apr 12, 2005)

also the drag on the "slosh" does not click into place like the shv does i have both and i like the shv best


----------



## Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Hello people! Im new here and i wanted to get rid of a penn 6500/black and gold spinning reel, and also wanted to know where i could get a cheap- daiwa sealine XSHA 30 for a cheap price(I don't receive an income and Im unemployed). 
Thanks for everything, 
Fisher 

PS: See you on the coast!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

try the marketplace board...


----------

